# Custom SC setup for obdI m52



## e39540i (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's what I've got going (subject to criticism I know, but the mix and match setup will be panned out soon when properly tuned) I have an obdI converted m52 w/ m50 manifold, bmp s50 software, s50 injectors, throttle body, hfm, cone filter setup running no AC and an aux fan. I want to take an eaton m90/62 roots supercharger and run it off the acc. pulley, running mandrel bent or silicone hose from the maf to the sc intake and out to the throttle body; but I have two questions; at low boost (<9psi) is an aftercooler going to be necessary? Can I use existing software from a company who runs the same boost I wish to using a different SC unit (or any suggestions aside from getting turner or bimmerworld to do something custom)? If anyone has done this setup let me know, it seems ideal for regular street use until i go turbo and the SC is easily repaired/rebuilt at minimal cost. Any advice, suggestions, or whats going ot be necessary?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

I read on a few websites that anything more than 6PSI you should have an after cooler/charge cooler. I think you also have to take in consideration the CR that you are running. ENGINE PING is what you want to prevent. Excessive heat will cause the engine to PING which cause more wear and will die prematurely. People who have High CR engines such as "S54" and want high boost will usually and will lower the CR to reduce the likeliness of ENGINE PING.
Here is a website you might be interested in reading

http://www.coloradocobras.com/whipple/superchargers/supercharger-heat.html

http://jroal.home.mchsi.com/

I hope this helps answer your questions


----------



## e39540i (Jan 7, 2006)

Appreciate the input, compression ratio is definitely a concern, thanks for the links.

-Hunter


----------



## mechanicmannic (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah let us know how everything pans out!


----------

